# Bike cover for tow bar bike rack?



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Does anyone know of a quality bike cover that will work with two bikes on a towbar mounted Thule rack please?

I am fed up with modifing! It will have to leave the trailer board visable.

Marker board I can fit separately.

Dick


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

I have one of these and have used it on a towbar bike rack very strong cover.

Peter

http://www.taylormade-covers.co.uk/acatalog/Bike_Cover.html


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Agreed,I have tried a few and the Taylormade is the best quality and design of them all.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-128106-taylormade-bike-rack-cover.html


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Our bikes mount on the bike rack higher than the towbar of course and I had a Fiamma cover for them.

*DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY ON THAT ITEM - IT'S JUNK IMO.*

Not that I would try to dissuade you of course...... but I found trying to get it over impossible and the zip was so flimsy it broke within minutes......

The whole thing also totally obscured the rear window.....

A tow bar mounted one may be better but we had to go with what we have....... I now don't worry about the bikes getting wet as they dry just as quickly whereas under the cover any dampness is trapped....

But of course this is all {offtopic} and does not answer your query for which I apologise, but I thought this might be a warning to others about spending money wisely.......

Dave :roll:


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

i,ve tried allsorts and have a thule rack, i settled on two single heavy duty single bike covers from amazon £40 quid each but you get what you pay for, these one have a velcro opening in the side for you to lock the bike, i use that to pass the arm through and the bike is fully enclosed and the cover has velcro straps that fasten underneath, the cheaper fiamma one is open at the back and useless the better one is a nightmare to fit, encloses the bike but covers the lights , the taylormade is good kit but i never could get it right and hated it. for me this way is the best yet


----------

